# Finished Wee Fast baby sweater!!!!



## pp1641 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks to all who helped me with this pattern.
I finally got it finished after about 8 frogs! 
Attached is a photo along with a close up
of the button I used. It's so cute - now all we 
Need is the baby! Appreciate all the help!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Very nice. LOVE the button.


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

Awe...love the button as well! Never done a sweater...might be time to try this...would you share the pattern?


----------



## mariaclo (Sep 28, 2014)

its beautifull, im going to copy it for my new grandaughter


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Cute! Bulky yarn, yes?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Google is fast. ;-)

Pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wee-fast


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww.... so cute and modern! Lovely button choice! Baby will look so cute!


----------



## pp1641 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes it was a chunky baby cotton blend that I 
Found at hobby lobby. I pitched the wrapper 
But it was a baby yarn.


----------



## pp1641 (Sep 18, 2014)

I also saw they make it in a similar pattern in a 
Taupe-y color with the front slightly off-center . That was 
Really cute too.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the button you used. I am having a button frenzy right now as I use them on baby tops, headbands, flower centers, bibs for attaching a ribbon to hold a pacifier. They can be very costly. I got a special "Firefly Frenzy" award card last week when I shopped at JoAnn's. I will be getting 30% off my entire purchase of both regular priced and sale priced items. I have to use it next week, so am going back to JoAnn's to get more buttons. I didn't get as many as I wanted last time, so now I can get them at 30% off. Why are those little buttons so darn expensive?


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

how sweet!!! love the button.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

The button probably cost more than the yarn to make this adorable little sweater. They are about $5 at JoAnn's for two buttons.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Precious sweater and love the button. Anxious to make this one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very , very cute!


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

So sweet! Love the button&#10084;.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very well made,the button is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

So I'm not the only one who had trouble with the pattern. Hope I got it "right" this time, down to straight knitting.
Check Grandma's button box for buttons. The buttons would be entirely different.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Before I attempt this would you tell me what the problem areas are Please. Thanks


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

Had trouble with getting right number of stitches, so "fudged' a little. Will try the pattern again.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

How cute is this sweater????


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## Knitknutsy (Apr 5, 2015)

Cute sweater and love that button!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Sometimes when I'm working in a big project, I need a little break. This is perfect. Yours is so cute.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

So cute - love the button!  Ann


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

So adorable!!!! :thumbup: Where did you buy the button?


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

So cute and the button is perfect.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I love the button you used. I am having a button frenzy right now as I use them on baby tops, headbands, flower centers, bibs for attaching a ribbon to hold a pacifier. They can be very costly. I got a special "Firefly Frenzy" award card last week when I shopped at JoAnn's. I will be getting 30% off my entire purchase of both regular priced and sale priced items. I have to use it next week, so am going back to JoAnn's to get more buttons. I didn't get as many as I wanted last time, so now I can get them at 30% off. Why are those little buttons so darn expensive?


Those little buttons are so darn expensive because everyone wants one--and they know they can charge an arm and a leg!!! :twisted:


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Google is fast. ;-)
> 
> Pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wee-fast


I just love this sweater! Thanks Galaxycraft for the link. You did a very nice job making the sweater!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

So cute! The button is adorable.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very pretty - love the button


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Great job...!!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable little sweater and cute button.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Really sweet and I love the button.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

It turned out great! Love the button.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a cute little top and I looove the button! lol


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

pp1641 said:


> Thanks to all who helped me with this pattern.
> I finally got it finished after about 8 frogs!
> Attached is a photo along with a close up
> of the button I used. It's so cute - now all we
> Need is the baby! Appreciate all the help!


So cute!! I love the button!!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

pp1641 & galaxycraft ~ i looked at the pattern download on Ravelry and see that it shows pages 1 & 3. Have any idea what is on page 2 and where it might be found? Thanks.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks perfect. What a cute little lamb button.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is absolutely adorable and so sweet.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute little sweater!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nicely done and the button is so cute. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute and love the button.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

the button is EVERYTHING!!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very Beautiful Work! :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet! Darling button is a nice touch!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Great job on the sweater - love the button!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

SO CUTE!!! where did you find that button?? are those swinging legs I see?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

What a lovely little sweater. The button is the perfect finish for it.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Tiny and sweet!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

salmonmac said:


> What a lovely little sweater. The button is the perfect finish for it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judysknit (Mar 23, 2015)

I loved the sweater so much that I had to try making it. Thanks for posting the photo and link. It's also my first attempt at knitting clothes. I did it!!! 

I'd like to try making this same sweater a size up (babies grow so quickly). Any idea how many co stitches to use? Also how would you amend this pattern to make it work with more stitches cast on? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Her web site has the cutest designs, some free and some are not. I would definitely buy one of her patterns.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very sweet. Button choice is fab.


----------

